# Going back and forth between houses with my bun



## ancoal7 (Oct 17, 2012)

I have had my rabbit for about 3 months now, and often times, when I go to my parents house for the weekend I will take her with me. I normally put her in a carrier and then put her entire cage in the back of my car. She does great at my parents house, even playing with their dog. However, since I do this so often and would like to be able to take her with me without so much hassle (moving her large cage into the back of my car is both tiring and messy) I am wondering about simply setting up another cage at my parents house -- is this a bad idea....will it cause stress for her to be in two different cages in two different living environments? Has anyone done anything like this before?

As I said, she seems fine being at my parents home, but I do always bring her cage with me. Obviously, if i I got another cage to set up there I would use same litter, bedding, food, etc...


----------



## qtipthebun (Oct 17, 2012)

That's the set up we have for Q right now, and it works fine. She has free run of the apartment and a cage that fit in the backseat of the car while we're here, and I used to just bring her little cage home when I went back to our house.

Now, I just stick her in a kitty carrier and she has a cage there. She loves it. She loves getting to play with different toys over the weekends that we're there and having a different set up. 

So I'd say it's probably a good plan...what I will do, though, is bring her litterbox so she at least as something that smells like home.


----------



## ldoerr (Oct 17, 2012)

I spend the weekends at my parents house (I am a college student). I have a cage that I keep at my parents house. It is smaller than the one that they are in for most of the week though. Both are NIC cages. When I go to my parents house for the rabbits the only thing that I pack is the bunnies themselves and maybe some veggies, but even that I have not done much of lately. I keep a big bag of food there and they store my hay bale at their house so they have LOTS of hay there. I keep a bag of the same litter that I use in Brenhma as I use at my parents. I also have food and water bowls, litter boxes fleece, etc.. at my parents house. It makes it sooo much easier on me. My rabbits are used to going down there. They get supervised free run at my parents at least 1x over the weekend which they really like (carpet there vs wood at my apt). I have been doing this ever since I got them in early August. 

Hope this helps


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Oct 17, 2012)

Having a cage or pen at your parents house woudl be a good idea. You would not have to be taking his cage back and forth all the time. Rabbits can adjust fairly well to travel and since he is used to it he should do fine. 
I would try to take his normal litter box and some blankets from home so he has stuff he is used to. The same type of dishes would be helpful as well. If he does well, then you could just have a complete set up there and just take him back and forth. 

When I have travelled with my buns, they do ok with the travel and staying overnight in pens. It's not the same as being home, but they do adjust. They do prefer to be home and seem to like to get home. I think for a more outgoing rabbit that travel can be fun and an adventure, but they do like to come home at the end.


----------



## kaymas (Oct 19, 2012)

We were doing that with Lupa during the summer months that we got her. She was totally fine with it  We had the same cage set up in both places and 2 sets of everything. She never seemed to mind once she got used to the smells in both places. 

Now over the winter months we will be keeping her and Nero in one place unless one of us has to go away for the night or something. It gets pretty cold her and we don't travel by car, we use transit so we don't want them to get too cold during travelling between places.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Oct 19, 2012)

Never had a problem with 2 cages--much easier if you don't have to pack and unpack as much. Bunnies are smart and adaptable--very excellent at training all humans.


----------

